# BUG REPORT:OTA Event Timer



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

After manually adding OTA digital channels via the main menu and local channel selection, I can then view the channels by manually selecting them with the remote. The newly added channels also appear in the program guide but on a couple of occasions the receiver crashed when I used the program guide to access the OTA channels. However the OTA channels do not even show up in the timer management guide. I accessed the timer menu directly from the main menu. The create timer only shows from channels 101 to the 9000 set of channels. "NO LOCALS APPEAR". Thus there is no way to create an event timer with OTA channels. 

Flash Version F051
Boot Version 120B 
SW Version L142HECD-N !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The OTA local channels show up at the bottom of the list, below the 9000 series channels. Are you saying that they aren't there on your list? Did you scroll all the way to the bottom?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The OTA local channels show up at the bottom of the list, below the 9000 series channels. Are you saying that they aren't there on your list? Did you scroll all the way to the bottom?


Mark-Yes, I'm almost sure I tried both ways. I'm at work now but when I get home tonight I'll check it again and confirm. Also, I think I should add this BUG
which applies to the OTA record function. The only way I can record an OTA event is by pushing the record button on the remote while I'm viewing the show live. . However once I do this it will not allow me to view another channel. I tried to change channels all different ways thru the guide, manually,ect. The message something like "cannot carry out request, cancell recording and switch to live mode". If I choose this option the recording stops. I can't even continue to record an OTA event as described above and watch a previously recorded DVR program. Press DVR button, highlight and select show to watch, once I select resume or start the OTA recording stops. !pride


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Eagles said:


> Mark-Yes, I'm almost sure I tried both ways. I'm at work now but when I get home tonight I'll check it again and confirm. Also, I think I should add this BUG
> which applies to the OTA record function. The only way I can record an OTA event is by pushing the record button on the remote while I'm viewing the show live. . However once I do this it will not allow me to view another channel. I tried to change channels all different ways thru the guide, manually,ect. The message something like "cannot carry out request, cancell recording and switch to live mode". If I choose this option the recording stops. I can't even continue to record an OTA event as described above and watch a previously recorded DVR program. Press DVR button, highlight and select show to watch, once I select resume or start the OTA recording stops. !pride


well that is a different bug. I still bet it is related to the code on how the OTA tuner iintegrates with the hard drive


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Eagles said:


> [...] The only way I can record an OTA event is by pushing the record button on the remote while I'm viewing the show live. [...]


Have you tried directly entering the OTA channel number while in the channel list on the timer screen?

Having entered the Create Timer screen (either from the main menu or the DVR screen), move the cursor into the channel list.

Then, enter the 5 digit OTA channel/sub-channel number directly using the remote (for instance - for channel 2-1, enter 00201).

If this works for you (or doesn't), please post the results so we'll know whether this is in fact a bug on your unit.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

peterd said:


> Have you tried directly entering the OTA channel number while in the channel list on the timer screen?
> 
> Having entered the Create Timer screen (either from the main menu or the DVR screen), move the cursor into the channel list.
> 
> ...


peterd- Tried that too. That't how I usually do it so I don't have to scroll. When I put in local channel say 009 it just takes me to channel 101 in channel scroll.
!pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Does it take you to channel 101 immediately after you enter the 9 when you press 009, or are you not entering 00901?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Does it take you to channel 101 immediately after you enter the 9 when you press 009, or are you not entering 00901?


Mark-I tried 00901 and it came up. Thanks. I know this is not a complaint forum, but I have to say I'm beginning to become frustrated. I'm spending more time writing bugs and rebooting than watching TV. I think I'm going to give up on the OTA until the new software comes out. I'm hoping for better results. One of my better stations gets a consistent 85 to 90% SS and it seems the OTA won't even stay locked for more than 10 minutes. Hopefully as you told me on another thread the new software will be more robust. Thanks again! !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hang in there Eagles. Your reports are very appreciated by the developers and by me! The new software version is coming soon that will fix a lot of these issues.


----------

